# goats vs. sheep



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

I raise Boer goats and have done well but I am hearing that selling sheep are more profitable at times. Like if u have a 60lb. Goat and a 60lb sheep you will supposably get more money for the sheep....is that true?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think it depends on breed and timing...around here hair sheep seem more popular then woolie sheep, and Dorper seem to sell better than Barbado..but again... we took a load of sheep to the sell and did better on our Dorper/Barbado cross which grew larger than either of thier singled breeds..its a very nice cross...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Location has a lot to do with it as well. But here is the main factor. Sheep as a whole are.... well.... stupid and can be a pain in the butt to maintain in terms of vaccinations, hoof trimming, catching and loading. The only smart sheep I have ever had the pleasure of meeting, where those who had been raised with goats. Now with that being said, boars are on the low side of goat intelligence but are still vastly smarter then sheep. So I would guess research your area (locale livestock sales) to see what the going rates are and sell accordingly.

Let the flaming commence


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not any more.......well if we are talking like butcher wise. When I first started goats I remember sitting at the sale and nice ewes were bringing $200 and over. The last time I went I got $130 for a semi ugly commercial Boer doe and these nice young ewes came in and got $70. Lambs are bringing about $30 to $60. I know sale yard is different then breeding stock but still if the market for sheep is down I don't see how that would not effect the breeding world is some way. Right now I'm just happy I didn't decide to change to sheep back then.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> Location has a lot to do with it as well. But here is the main factor. Sheep as a whole are.... well.... stupid and can be a pain in the butt to maintain in terms of vaccinations, hoof trimming, catching and loading. The only smart sheep I have ever had the pleasure of meeting, where those who had been raised with goats. Now with that being said, boars are on the low side of goat intelligence but are still vastly smarter then sheep. So I would guess research your area (locale livestock sales) to see what the going rates are and sell accordingly.
> 
> Let the flaming commence


Ohhh no you did not talk about my Boer goats like that lol. Boers must be different from one area to the next. You are not the first who has not been impressed with the breed but have never had the issues others have. Any how good post up till the end ;p


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I was thinking that maybe the market for spring lambs (butcher lambs) was maybe more profitable? As people eat more lamb?....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to breed around the ethnic holidays.

Also grass fed lamb sold from your house would probably command a higher price than taking to an auction.

I just paid $150 for a lamb and will have to pay processing fees when taken to the butcher. It was a Katadin grass fed lamb. I went to the farm and picked out the sheep I wanted plus I got to see their facilities. Very nice people, very nice place, sheep well taken care of. Definitely only grass fed too.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

the market at Easter/passover for lambs is very high, the rest of the year it sucks. goats are high at all the muslim holidays, if you plan to sell for that they must be intact with horns, so breed and sell accordingly. i sold an old pygmy buck at one of the holidays and he brought big bucks even though i know that the guy who bought him wanted a friendly buck to breed his does, and fred was just the ticket which made me feel better about selling him. he had huge horns and the muslim buyers ran him up i think i bought him for $50 kept him for 3 years and sold him for$175.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

I think I'm going to sell around march so I think I'll sell 4 bucks 3 wethers and 2 dorper sheep all about 7 to 10 months old and see what I get from that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

enchantedgoats said:


> the market at Easter/passover for lambs is very high, the rest of the year it sucks. goats are high at all the muslim holidays, if you plan to sell for that they must be intact with horns, so breed and sell accordingly. i sold an old pygmy buck at one of the holidays and he brought big bucks even though i know that the guy who bought him wanted a friendly buck to breed his does, and fred was just the ticket which made me feel better about selling him. he had huge horns and the muslim buyers ran him up i think i bought him for $50 kept him for 3 years and sold him for$175.


I need to ship my goats there to sell if that's what you got. Pigmys here are about $50 tops.

If your going to sell in march sell them about a weeks before easter. I dont know when easter is next year but even if you had to hang onto them a bit longer it will be worth it. Here even around easter time goats will still top a sheep. But I guess it could have to do with the different ethnic groups from one place to another. The advise to go watch the sales is good advise before you make big plans to change over.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You're lucky to get 10.00 for a pigmy buck here. 25.00 for any kind of doe is top end. This is at the livestock auction that is.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Totally agree with Karen- it's all about the season. 

Our main hits here are Muslim holidays and fair time as well. These are the big public selling times for sheep. Always get more from your home as people like to see what they buy. I paid $200 for a "finished" wether black wool lamb from a youth who didn't make sale by 3 #. At our county youth sale it was about $5.60 average for them! Great results! Highest went for 12.30/#. Great times for the youth. 

As far as goats go, the Muslim holidays really impact the markets. We have two large sheep/goat sale barns within an hour of us. Other than the Muslim community most people chuckle and disgust at the thought of "goat meat". I just got one of my trouble maker does processed, and my parents both gagged. Lol!


----------

